# Stuffer recommendations



## oregon smoker (Jan 20, 2017)

Good Morning to All, I am looking for any input (good or bad) regarding these units. I have the 11lb Weston stuffer for reference. In discussing which unit to buy from a fellow smoker he mentioned he was looking at a LEM, I told him to Run Like the Wind based on all the has been posted here in the past. He then sent me two others that I am not familiar with. These two appear to be the same Mfg but one is from Waltons and the other from Cabellas. Does any one have one of these and is willing to share in this discussion so he can make an educated decision ? Also any info on customer service with these two company's ?? I personally am still on the Weston side of the fence.

Thank you all in advance for your help with this!

Tom


----------



## cliff43j (Jan 26, 2017)

We recently bought a 7 liter sausage stuffer, and are impressed with it very much.  There are some rough stamped edges - nothing that should cut you, but a wee bit rough at least to me.  A few swipes with some Emory cloth took care of that.  My son & I are both disabled, yet we found the stuffer to be easy to use.  Here's a link to the one that I bought:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/262356535489?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT .  You may be able to find it for a few dollars less now.  The 2 speed gearing is a life saver for us.  As for the stuffers which you mentioned, I have not used them.  I hope that I've been of some help.


----------



## tardissmoker (Jan 27, 2017)

I have that same stuffer. Didn't have any rough edges though (whew!). My som and I just did 16 lpounds of garlic cold smoked sausage for later for cabbage rolls and sfuffed tomatoes and zuccinis. His comment was GGD (golly gosh darn, good gosh dad), that was way easier than the Kitchenaid. Went a heck of a lot faster to. Loading casings is the bottleneck.
 Cleaned real fast in the lauddry tub, but break it down to avoid a hernia. Steel gears, steel shaft, steel plate, extra o-ring. Best money since I got a real grinder. Wifes happy her Kitchenaid can make cakes again. My waistline is unsure.

Bruce


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 27, 2017)

Stuffers are personal preference. Some like vertical some horizontal. I have owned and used many stuffers from electric, water and hand crank. Lots of weston stuffers out there. Weston is pretty scarce with parts if needed, hate the elbow on the bottom of the canister. Water powered are good if you have the space, water stuffers IMHO are a hassle to clean as you need to get way in there for sanitizing the tube. I have a LEM 5lb that has served me very well over the years. LEM has a new 5lb stuffer out and is getting good reviews and has me watching.

GL on whatever stuffer you decide.


----------

